

Unofficial Google Play API - s3f0

Hi,<p>We are thinking in opening an unofficial API for the Google Play or a weekly data dump of the data, what do you think it will best suit your needs? Which data your companies need?<p>Any one interested in the weekly data dump for $ 500?
======
opless
How does your dump compare to app annie?

( www.appannie.com )

